# 
,     .       ,        .          .     ,                 ,        ,        ,   .                   ,       .   - ,         ?

----------


## -

**,  ,     . ,    ,      ,    .
  :       ,         ,   10 "  "  11 "   " -       .
    26.01.2018 N 03-07-08/4259

    ,            -  ,     -  .      10  11 ,          .

----------

> ,    .


   ?

----------


## .

> ,


   ,   ?      ?
     ,

----------

> ,     .       ,        .          .     ,                 ,        ,        ,   .                   ,       .   - ,         ?


    ?

----------


## 1

> ?


,  -   .   ,     - ..   11-12 ..      ,   ?  ,          .   ,  ..

----------

